# Pru update



## MFT (Jul 19, 2011)

So little Prudence has now been at home for a week and a half and has changed our lives forever! She has finally started to eat proper meals and has so much more energy becasue of it! She also had her first dry night last night, so proud.

She had her second lot of injections last week and her microchip and did not even flinch. I did, but she barely noticed! I think she was still half asleep and thought the whole thing was just a dream. 

She is going on her first proper outing on Saturday, to an event I am organising. It is a Guide Dog Fun Day at the National Trust property where I work, so there will be a lot of other dogs for her to meet. Any tips? She will only be 11 weeks and has been great with everybody she has met so far, even kids, and has started doing bits on a lead, but has obviously not been around other dogs for some time. 

Lastly, although she now goes to bed fairly well (and has started choosing to go into her crate for naps when we bring it into the living room) she still wakes up at 5.30am every morning, to be taken outside to go to the toilet and won't go back to sleep after that. How long will this last? Should we be putting her back in her crate once she has done her business outside? 

Thanks


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Pru sounds to be doing great, Saturday will be super, shame we aren't nearer. I'd be inclined just to be led by her if she hangs back then let her if she's wanting to greet the dogs then go with it. Wilf hung back the first few times we were out and just watched but then was really playful, Mable greeted but was very submissive she would squash herself to the floor like road kill, and if either of them annoyed another dog the other dog would tell them. Enjoy it sounds like heaven for a young pup x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

It all sounds lovely and Pru seems to be doing really well.

I think the early to bed early start maybe something to do with the routine when mum was around. It does pass. If Pru is happy to go back into her crate until your morning time, I'd do that. She could always have a few toys, treats etc to keep her occupied.

Are you being woken up at 5.30am to take her outside. You could try gently stretching it out by 15mins every couple of days.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Dexter comes onto our bed at 5.30 am after his morning wee for cuddles. He wont go back into his crate. My 'indifferent to dogs' hubby has really begun to look forward to his morning cuddles (with Dexter not me!) then they both go straight back to sleep!


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

tessybear said:


> Dexter comes onto our bed at 5.30 am after his morning wee for cuddles. He wont go back into his crate. My 'indifferent to dogs' hubby has really begun to look forward to his morning cuddles (with Dexter not me!) then they both go straight back to sleep!


Mine does exactly the same. I have trained Dylan only to go to my hubby in the mornings, never me!


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Pru should have a great time on Saturday. 
The last 2 weekends we have been to fantastic dog events with our Flyball team and the one that got the most out of it was Rosie, she was fussed over by scores of people and romped about with numerous dogs of all ages and sizes. Taking your puppy to doggy events if you can is its a great part of their education, they meet every type of dog from the playful to the grumpy, and it amazes me how quickly they spot which dogs are friendly and how gentle they are with older ones. 
5:30 is my normal time to get up for work, but last Saturday I decided I wanted a bit more sleep and gave in and let Rosie onto the bed, she just lay down and went back to sleep so I got a bit more sleep myself. Don't think Poppy was very impressed having to wait for her breakfast.:smile:


----------



## MFT (Jul 19, 2011)

Pru had an amazing time at the event on Saturday and absolutely loved meeting all the dogs and people! There were around 1500 people there and lots of dogs too and she did amazingly, even wih the Great Dane she met! She was so quick to learn which dogs were friendly and which kids might be a little scared of her jumping up.

Very proud of her


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Yay, good old Pru. I think it helps that Cockapoo's are such friendly dogs, everyone wants to be their friends in return.


----------

